# Predict the record: March



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sun 02 @ LA Lakers  
Mon 03 @ Utah 
Thu 06 vs Houston 
Sat 08 vs New Jersey 
Mon 10 vs New York 
Wed 12 vs Charlotte 
Fri 14 vs Indiana 
Sun 16 @ Miami 
Tue 18 vs LA Lakers 
Thu 20 vs Boston 
Sun 23 vs San Antonio 
Tue 25 vs LA Clippers 
Thu 27 @ Denver 
Sun 30 @ Golden State 
Mon 31 @ LA Clippers 

The winner will receive rep and a youtube video of his favorite player, tell me who you want if you have won and I will look for it. To avoid tiebreakers please write in the highest differential and the opponent in a Dallas win.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sun 02 @ LA Lakers *L* 107-98 
Mon 03 @ Utah *W* 98-94 
Thu 06 vs Houston *W* 103-87 
Sat 08 vs New Jersey *W*99-83 
Mon 10 vs New York *W*95-82 
Wed 12 vs Charlotte *W* 96-91 
Fri 14 vs Indiana *W* 97-89 
Sun 16 @ Miami *W*104-88 
Tue 18 vs LA Lakers *W* 102-98 
Thu 20 vs Boston *L*98-93 
Sun 23 vs San Antonio *W* 93-86
Tue 25 vs LA Clippers *W* 104-93 
Thu 27 @ Denver *W* 95-89
Sun 30 @ Golden State *W* 93-86 
Mon 31 @ LA Clippers *W* 104-93

*13-2* Make it Mark Aguirre, please. :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoa... xray even predicted the scores!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

do we have until game time Sunday? I want to see what the final roster looks like 1st.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> do we have until game time Sunday? I want to see what the final roster looks like 1st.


Yes, I forgot to mention that the deadline is before the tipoff of the Lakers game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Sun 02 @ LA Lakers L
Mon 03 @ Utah W
Thu 06 vs Houston W
Sat 08 vs New Jersey W
Mon 10 vs New York W
Wed 12 vs Charlotte W
Fri 14 vs Indiana W
Sun 16 @ Miami W
Tue 18 vs LA Lakers W
Thu 20 vs Boston W
Sun 23 vs San Antonio W
Tue 25 vs LA Clippers W
Thu 27 @ Denver W
Sun 30 @ Golden State W
Mon 31 @ LA ClippersW

14-1


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray and Dragnsmke1 are both 1-1... :biggrin:

croco didn't even put in a prediction... talk about ME having little faith?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I totally forgot about this one :thumbdown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If they go 13-0 the rest of the way, I'll go 100% into technology funds.

It ain't going to happen...:dead:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:eek8:

what if Devin Harris goes bananas on us in a couple of days!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

As I've said before, probably a bad time for a trade - but that's the nature of the beast this season.

The Western Conference is a freak of nature. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

everything we are seeing is a direct result of MEM giving away Gasol....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> everything we are seeing is a direct result of MEM giving away Gasol....


Well, we swept them in the playoffs last time we met so there's nothing else we can do to them directly...:angel:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Well, we swept them in the playoffs last time we met so there's nothing else we can do to them directly...:angel:


Imagine getting Gasol for Barea, an overpaid Mbenga and KVH.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Imagine getting Gasol for Barea, an overpaid Mbenga and KVH.....


Dirk and Gasol - too soft. :no:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk can play 3, and Gasol at 4....

Damp/Diop at 5...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk can play 3, and Gasol at 4....
> 
> Damp/Diop at 5...


Every SF would get 20 free throws against us ... :raised_ey


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk can play 3, and Gasol at 4....
> 
> Damp/Diop at 5...


I'm not up on the league like I used to be, but maybe you can help. Is the number of SFs that Dirk can cover lesser or greater than the SFs in the Western Conference?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have full confidence in Dirk's ability to cover Shane Battier....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't have faith in Dirk guarding anybody one on one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't have faith in Dirk guarding anybody one on one.


Dirk can FOR SURE cover Devean George!



.....oh wait...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... this thread has been hijacked yet again. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Sun 02 @ LA Lakers *L* 107-98
> Mon 03 @ Utah *W* 98-94
> Thu 06 vs Houston *W* 103-87
> Sat 08 vs New Jersey *W*99-83
> ...


We have a winner, he was close to perfection :rofl2:


----------

